# Hutchins guide service



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

my guess is these forums got old, really quick to him.:lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> my guess is these forums got old, really quick to him.:lol:


Bingo


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> If I had to attribute his absence to anything, it would be a..........................woman.:evil:


ding ding ding...another winner


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

tsr770 said:


> I would guess he has been busy, between fishing trips, twin boys, and life in general I can see how this place would get back burnered


Also correct!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Maybe switched to walleye fishing.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Talked to him a few weeks ago.


----------

